# Bonjour chères collègues



## nathcoco (30 Octobre 2022)

Est-ce-que l'une d'entre vous peut m'aider pour mon calcul périscolaire Merci à vous 
Voilà : Année complète accueil tous les mercredis et les vacances scolaires ( 5 semaines de congés ) mon taux est 4euros 75 brut je fais une mensualisation pour les mercredis et pour les vacances je compte en heures complémentaires c'est cela ? pouvez-vous  me dire quel est le taux de majorations pour les heures complémentaires et me donner le calcul Je vous remercie à vous toutes et vous souhaites un bon Dimanche


----------



## Lijana (30 Octobre 2022)

Non


----------



## Lijana (30 Octobre 2022)

Bonjour d’abord,
Vous devez mensualiser aussi les horaires de vacances scolaires


----------



## Lijana (30 Octobre 2022)

A=36 mercredis période scolaire * heure 
B=16 semaines vacances*heures semaine 

A+B=C/12


----------



## nathcoco (30 Octobre 2022)

Bonjour Lijana 
Merci pour tes réponses mais nous au RAM on nous a dit que maintenant pour les périscolaires il fallait mensualisé tous les mercredis et les vacances les comptées en heures complémentaires


----------



## kikine (30 Octobre 2022)

non c'est faux ne jamais écouter les conseils des ram / rpe / rpam
ils n'y connaissent rien


----------



## nathcoco (30 Octobre 2022)

Bonjour Kikine 
Donc je calcule comme Lijana m'a indiqué plus haut ?


----------



## kikine (30 Octobre 2022)

oui


----------



## nathcoco (30 Octobre 2022)

Merci Kikine Bon Dimanche


----------



## kikine (30 Octobre 2022)

merci vous de même


----------



## nathcoco (31 Octobre 2022)

Rebonjour 
Encore moi est-ce que l'une d'entre vous peut me faire mon calcul car je n'y arrive pas : contrat périscolaire sur 52 semaines seulement les mercredis et les vacances scolaires (en déduisant 1 mercredi par mois que je prends ) et mon taux est  de 4,75 brut  et l'enfant vient  9h/jour si vous pouvez me le calculer SVP Merci à vous toutes


----------



## Pioupiou (31 Octobre 2022)

Bonjour
Théoriquement si 1 mercredi par mois de non accueille hors vacances scolaire 
[(36 x 9h )+(16 x45h ) - (12 x 9h)] =78h mensualisées

78 x4.75= 370,50€ brut ou 289.44€ net
Si non il faut prendre un calendrier pour vérifier et noter le nombre de semaine de un jours (scolaire)
et le nombre de semaine avec 5 jours (vacances scolaire)


----------



## nathcoco (31 Octobre 2022)

Merci Pioupiou pour ton aide c'est gentil Bonne journée


----------



## Pioupiou (31 Octobre 2022)

Je viens de m'apercevoir d'une erreur Car pendant juillet et aout il n'y a pas de  de mercredi à retirer.
[(36 x 9h )+(16 x45h ) - (10x 9h)] =79,5h mensualisées
79,5 x4.75= 377,63€ brut ou 295 net


----------



## angèle1982 (31 Octobre 2022)

Bonjour et voilà pourquoi aller voir le RPE ou RAM pour vos calculs de mensualisation ? si c'est le PE je l'envoie "bouler" vous êtes mieux renseignée ici croyez-moi ... on mensualise TOUT votre PE a besoin de vous pdt les vacances et les mercredis d'école vous faites les calculs en conséquence ainsi vous êtes payée d'office sinon les PE trouveront toujours mamie ou autre pour y déposer l'enfant et ainsi si ils ne mettent pas l'enfant ce sera de "la convenance personnelle" et vous serez payée sans les IE et IR bien sûr ...


----------



## Lijana (31 Octobre 2022)

Nathcoco,
Les mercredis que vous allez prendre ce sera pendant le temps scolaire ?

Quels sont les jours pendant les vacances ?


----------



## Lijana (31 Octobre 2022)

C’est ne peut être pas une AC alors ?


----------



## nathcoco (31 Octobre 2022)

_Lijana c'est tous les 1er mercredis des mois _


----------



## Pioupiou (31 Octobre 2022)

Décidément je suis pas bien réveillée ce matin.
Le premier calcul est le bon  j'ai confondu avec un contrat type  enseignant , il y a bien un mercredi déduit pour juillet et aout.
Excusez moi. j'aurais du faire le pont.
Mais le plus simple est de compter les semaines de 1 jour et celles de 4 jours et de 5 jours


----------



## nathcoco (31 Octobre 2022)

Pioupiou donc le calcul que tu m'as donné en haut est le bon et cela arrive ne n'être pas réveillée


----------



## Lijana (31 Octobre 2022)

Je crois que le calcul n’est pas bon pioupiou ,car si elle ne travaille pas tous les 1 er mercredi, cela va enlever au moins 7 ou 8 semaines de travail. Cela dépend de la date de début du contrat. Après j’imagine que les semaines de vacances Cp sont pendant les semaines de vacances scolaires. Donc cela deduit encore de 5 semaines. 

Si nathchoco veut une AC

Il faudra qu’elle travaille pendant 47 semaines.  

Et 5 semaines de vacances en commun avec les pe


----------



## Lijana (31 Octobre 2022)

Nathcoco, elle sont à quel moment vos vacances cp?


----------



## Lijana (31 Octobre 2022)

Pioupiou a dit: 


> Excusez moi. j'aurais du faire le pont.
> Mais le plus simple est de compter les semaines de 1 jour et celles de 4 jours et de 5 jours


Toute à fait d’accord !


----------



## nathcoco (31 Octobre 2022)

Lijana Mes 5 semaines tombent pendant les vacances scolaires donc le calcul de Pioupiou n'est pas Bon ?


----------



## Lijana (31 Octobre 2022)

Je crains bien que non. 

16-5= 11 période vacances 
36-7 ou 8(mercredi absence) 29 ou 28

Donc semaines travaillées 40 ou 39
Cela est bien une année incomplète


----------



## Lijana (31 Octobre 2022)

Il vous faut comme vous conseille pioupiou. Prendre un calendrier et enlever les semaines non pas travaillées et puis faire le calcul de semaines à 5 jour, à 4 et à 1 jour


----------



## nathcoco (31 Octobre 2022)

Lijana  je suis un peu perdue c'est la première fois que j'ai un contrat périscolaire et je ne comprends pas très bien peux-tu me faire le calcul STP j'ai 1 semaine à Noel 1 semaine en avril et 1 semaine fin Juillet et les 2 premières D'août et cela pendant les vacances scolaires Merci


----------



## Lijana (31 Octobre 2022)

Et il commence quand le contrat ?


----------



## nathcoco (31 Octobre 2022)

Lijana j'accueille l'enfant depuis le 13/01/2020  et là en Septembre elle est rentrée à l'école d'ou l'accueil en périscolaire


----------



## Lijana (1 Novembre 2022)

Vous devez être inscrit pour voir cette image jointe » Je m'inscris


Bonjour nathcoco,
voici un exemple de ce que vous pouvez faire.  J'ai fait mon exemple avec la Zone de Vacances A. à vérifier si c'est bien la votre, sinon à regarder chaque semaine comme dans l'exemple.

Dans mon exemple tous les mercredis d'absence de votre part tombent pendant la période scolaire. seulement un pendant les vacances, mais cette semaine là est une semaine de CP.

j'espere que vous allez comprendre le tableau. l'autre chose est que je trouve votre taux horaire bas pour ce lissage.


----------



## Lijana (1 Novembre 2022)

Autre chose , si vous étiez en AC  avant, je crois, qu'il faut régulariser les CP ACQUIS en AC. voir comment vous ont êtes ils payés.
les avez vous pris par anticipation? Pour ce point la il vous faudra l'aide des experts(tes) en CP AC


----------



## Lijana (1 Novembre 2022)

et pour les ind d'entretien vous êtes à combien?
Rappelez vous qu'il ne faut pas être au dessous du minimum légal.


----------



## nathcoco (1 Novembre 2022)

Bonjour Lijana 
Merci beaucoup pour ton aide et pour le tableau qui va beaucoup me servir Je suis à 3,48 pour les IE . Je te souhaites une bonne journée


----------



## Catie6432 (1 Novembre 2022)

Si l'enfant est présent 9h par jour, avec 3.48 euros par jour de présence vous êtes en dessous du minimum légal.


----------



## Lijana (1 Novembre 2022)

Catie a raison, pour 9 h le minimum est de 3,55€ par jour de présence. 

À rectifier aussi sur l’avenant. 

Vous pouvez aussi demander plus


----------



## nathcoco (1 Novembre 2022)

Merci Catie et Lijana pour vos conseils Bonne journée


----------



## assmatzam (2 Novembre 2022)

Bonjour

Je ne comprends pas pourquoi le calcul de la mensualisation n'est fait que maintenant alors que les termes du contrat ont changé depuis septembre

Nous sommes en novembre ????
Comment avez vous fait pour septembre et octobre ?

Pour répondre à votre question et être sur de ne pas vous tromper

Vous prenez un calendrier de septembre 2022 à août 2023

Vous retirez vos 5 semaines de congés
Vous retirez les 1er mercredi de chaque mois qui ne seront pas travaillé

Sur les semaines restantes
Vous notez d'une couleur différente à chaque fois
les semaines de 5 jours vacances scolaires
Les semaines de 4 jours sans mercredi 
Les semaines d'1 journée école

Vous calculez ensuite en 3 temps


----------



## nathcoco (2 Novembre 2022)

Bonjour Assmatzam 
J'ai demandé conseil aux collègues car la personne du RAM nous avait dit que les périscolaires à partir de la rentrée se calculer autrement que je devais calculer tous les mercredis en mensualisations et les vacances en heures complémentaires je ne sais pas ou elle a trouvé cette information mais elle n'apparaît sur aucuns sites voilà la raison 
Bonne journée


----------

